# Beretta Model 71 (Jaguar) .22cal.semi-auto Magazine.



## jrelentless (Feb 26, 2011)

I am looking to purchase magazines for a beretta model 71 (jaguar) .22cal semi-auto handgun. If anyone has to sell feel free to drop me some info. thanks.


----------

